# Galvan Torque vs Orvis Hydros



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Which would yall recommend for a budget 9wt setup and why? Ive never thrown the Galvan, but have read the reviews... Thank!


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

I had a T-8 and loved it. What rod are you pairing the reel with? My t-8 was on a bvk 9wt and i had not problem stopping any fish I ran into in sarasota bay. Also was great for the lights. You can really lock the drag down the galvan and pull the fish away from the dock.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a T-10 on my 9wt. Scott STS, but the T-8 is lighter and may be a better choice.

Do you already have a 9wt. rod?  I may be selling my outfit as I hardly ever use it.

** I like Galvan reels because they're simple, rugged, light, easy to maintain and have a butter smooth drag.  I have T-12's on both my tarpon rods and they handle them without issue..  Oh..  they're made in the good old USA to boot!

I wouldn't really call Galvan a "budget" reel. The T-8 is $400 and the T-10 is $450 the last time I checked..

I've never used an Orvis Hydros and they may be equally as good..


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I use Mirage IV's on my 8wt redfish rods. It's a rock solid reel. The only thing that I'm not crazy about is It's Korean, but it's still a damn nice reel for $500. I can't say much about the Galvan as I've only messed around with one in a shop setting. I don't see the drag on the Galvan being as strong as the Mirage. A single rotation of the drag knob on the Mirage and you go from near free spool to about 12lbs of drag. The Galvan also uses a plastic drag system but I don't think that has ever been a source of failures for the reel. 

Both are good reels. I don't think there is a better reel than the orvis at that price point. I don't know if either one is superior than the other. However, I do think the Orivs in gold is a better looking reel.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

I appreciate yalls input... My biggest drawback to Orvis reels is that there not made in the US, the reel is going on a Hardy 1 piece - I guess T8 might be the way to go to keep it lighter... on that rod. HMMMMMMM


----------



## flatsmaster22 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have 4 Galvan Torques and only have great things to say about them


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

I have put my hydros 6 mounted on an old sage XB 12wt through hell and back. Time tested for 2 seasons now. For the price, it's a great reel. Like previously mentioned, the drag is sick!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Here's my 1st tarpon of the 2014 season caught last Saturday deep in the Glades. Brought to boatside in a little under 20 minutes on my trusty Galvan T-12 and Scott STS 11wt. Tarpon was approx. 110 - 115lbs.


----------



## tarponfly49 (Dec 29, 2013)

Galvan....IMO a much nicer reel, USA made is a perk too


----------



## SemperFiSH (Jun 19, 2013)

There was a pretty good "8wt" reel shoot out posted here recently. The Hydros did really good. 4th or 5th if I remember right.


----------



## SemperFiSH (Jun 19, 2013)

Just looked it up. T-8 was 3rd. Hydros was 6.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Which would yall recommend for a budget 9wt setup and why?  Ive never thrown the Galvan, but have read the reviews... Thank!


Here's a link to a Galvan T-8 on ebay at a decent "buy it now" price of $250.. These are $400 new and this one shows a some wear, but the price is right.. It is not one of mine!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Galvan-Torq...177?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c82324a9


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have owned both and the hydros shouldn't even be in the same conversation as the galvan torque. The galvan is an exceptional reel. The hydros doesn't have the same tolerances, and while the drag is ok its not anywhere close to as smooth as the galvan. I ended up sending my hydros back for a refund after a reoccurring problem with the handle getting sticky. 

I haven't seen the mirage but I would think that would be a more comparable reel in terms of quality.


----------

